# New Show Scranton PA



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

flyer attached.......
Scranton PA May 1st HO Slot car Show
10am to 2pm


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

I can't open the file. Can you tell us where it is or give us an address please?

SEE YOU THERE ! :thumbsup:


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

BEST WESTERN CONVENTION CENTER,200 Tigue St,Dunmore,Pa. 570-343-4771.
Show time 10am-2pm
Nice Goat


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Opened up for me, I will be there.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Great news that we've got another show for eastern Pa. I'm pretty sure I'll be setting up at this one.

Joe


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

tomhocars said:


> BEST WESTERN CONVENTION CENTER,200 Tigue St,Dunmore,Pa. 570-343-4771.
> Show time 10am-2pm
> Nice Goat


 Thank you tomhocars ! It is indeed a nice Goat, too bad it belongs to someone else !


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*the show is sold out!! 28 table venue*

Now to work on getting the public to come. ad's on ebay, the Scranton times newspaper and the local craigslist. should be fun. Hope to see you there.....:wave:


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

mr_aurora said:


> Now to work on getting the public to come. ad's on ebay, the Scranton times newspaper and the local craigslist. should be fun. Hope to see you there.....:wave:


Wilkes-Barre and Binghamton newspapers wouldn't hurt either. Wilkes-Barre's is the Times Leader, not sure what's in Binghamton.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

See you all there bright and early :freak:


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

krazcustoms said:


> Wilkes-Barre and Binghamton newspapers wouldn't hurt either. Wilkes-Barre's is the Times Leader, not sure what's in Binghamton.


Oh, and don't forget The Carbondale News. :thumbsup:


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*Scranton Show tables SOLD out*

Should b a good show
see the attached flyer in the first post.
Bob Beers


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*Just acquired a MAJOR tjet/vibe collection*

I should have a few choice cars at the Scranton Show, see you there......:wave: PS. anyone looking for an elusive tjet piece for their collection, I may have it.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

mr_aurora said:


> I should have a few choice cars at the Scranton Show, see you there......:wave: PS. anyone looking for an elusive tjet piece for their collection, I may have it.



Picked up a collection did we Bob?

See you bright and early


----------



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

I'll be there with about 300 cars and Lou L. will have 4 tables of stuff from Slot Car Central's Bob Molta. I think this will be a good show.
Joe S.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

looking forward to seeing you Joe and everyone.


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

I'll be spending most of tomorrow just trying to decide what to bring to sell. I have a hard time parting with slot stuff.....but then I remember I can replace it with different slot stuff!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

krazcustoms said:


> I'll be spending most of tomorrow just trying to decide what to bring to sell. I have a hard time parting with slot stuff.....but then I remember I can replace it with different slot stuff!



I have the same dilema. Cept I never find any to sell


----------



## '65 Nova (Jan 28, 2003)

..i feel a buzz, the is some heavy karma in the air... stranger things have happened but i don't think ya wanna miss this show. Cameo appearance by oscar, mike kraz in the house w/selected items, bob w/lots of t-jets, ya no tom always has tons of different/new stuff up his sleave, joe sac /malta stuff - sorta can't wait for tom to arrive for the ride out. Love the bs sessions in the hotel the night before...

k-mac


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

OMG. Have to get on the road at 4:45 am.

Ugh


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Joe, I'm going to bring something you might be interested in. You just have to wait until tomorrow. Hint----- it's black and Gold and sound like Buick :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

show was a blast. met and chatted awhile with Oscar and he debuted his electric go cart for very small children. but, he rode it around a little to demonstrate its durability and strength. what a pleasant man. Bob was his jolly old self and all the vendors were happy to see the crowd pour in. found some good buys and made some new friends who I hope join us here in the near future. revisited some Talkers and caught up some news with them. everyone was a little sad when discussing Bruce's news, but all agreed that he is probably running some hot laps on the other side. Kevin took pics and I guess they will be available on shwup or whatever that site he posts them on is. I'll find the address link and make it available. looks like it might turn out to be another good venue for folks to purchase greatslot cars. I hope everyone was as happy as I am with the results of the day.


----------



## rabbitracing (Apr 13, 2009)

great show bob!!! cant wait for the next one!!


zach


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Al it was a great day. I not only got to hang with Oscar, but had him sign 2 cars too!!! How cool is that?!?!?!

I will post my crappy cell pics tomorrow. I also took a few video's and if I can figure out how to post them, I will.

There was an auction for a signed 1970 LeMans poster from the race Oscar won and there were 2 guys in a bidding war. A friend of Tom's Jay, who I now know too came from brooklyn to get his toys, and I didn't know the 2nd guy.

The bidding started real light and thought it was going to stop cold by about 40 or 45 bucks. But then it happened. Jay and the other dude duked it out, 45,50,55,60,65,70,75 then just as I was telling Jay to hit it up to 100, Bob asks for the hundo and Jay gives it!! Then....... the other guy comes in...125, then Jay 150....then 175..... then Jay was done, shaking his head no i'm out. So I says, come on Jay go 180 and as I finish my sentence he screams out 180!!! And he won it. It was fun.

Then there's another part of the story unfortunatley. Jay was walking around with his poster and must have placed it down on a table somewhere and it grew legs and walked away. What can I say except that sucks. It should have been spotted, picked up, and returned to Jay. The entire room was in on the bidding and knew who the poster belonged to.

On a happier note, Mr Oscar supplied Jay with anopther 180 dollar winning autographed poster.

80 year old dude that is an inspiration to us all.

Thanks Oscar for coming.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

wheelszk said:


> Joe, I'm going to bring something you might be interested in. You just have to wait until tomorrow. Hint----- it's black and Gold and sound like Buick :thumbsup:




I would like to give a huge thanks to wheelzk my slot brutha.:hat: He spotted a beautiful 67 Buick GS 400 slot car somewhere and picked it up and offered it to me. I gladly took the car and paid him whatever it cost. 

Thanks and let me say on a sad note, This is the very car, in resin form, of the JL Diecast I sent Bruce last year when I sent him, this 67 GS 400, a 914 HW Porsche and the JL 70 GSX in which is the only 1 he and KiwiDave were able to get done. For this I am both sad and glad. Sad that we lost Bruce, he will really be missed, but glad I was able to get the 7 GSX's I got from Bruce when he first cast them for me.

So Wheelzk this car is on a whole different level for me, thank you very very much. I will be sacrificing a Buick Diecast in the near future to set this 67 GS 400 up right with Buick mags and Good Year white lettered tires. :dude:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup: I was @ the show today & it was great ! Picked up some AW/JLTO chassis's real cheap ,got 3 new project bodies,Am now one chrome Rear Bumper away from completing my T-Jet '63 T-Bird 3R replica kit ,A $#!+ load of Freebie car magazines & some assorted parts.Best of all I had a great time notwithstanding the Ga$ & tolls from BKLYN NY but it was a blast ! I was not originally planning to attend but I fell into a deep sleep last night,woke up @ 4:00 Am & just went on a whim !!:thumbsup: I had a really GREAT TIme !! Thanx Bob !!

Neal:dude:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Al it was a great day. I not only got to hang with Oscar, but had him sign 2 cars too!!! How cool is that?!?!?!
> 
> I will post my crappy cell pics tomorrow. I also took a few video's and if I can figure out how to post them, I will.
> 
> ...


What a shame !Thieves are everywhere thats why I keep a close watch on my stuff & not leave it out of my sight !!
May Karma get these theiving low lifes by having their collections stolen !!
May the HO God's deal out stern Justice ! What comes around goes around !!

Neal:dude:


----------



## '65 Nova (Jan 28, 2003)

Here is a link to a video I made: 





I have some pics - so email me @ [email protected]

k-mac


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

'65 Nova said:


> Here is a link to a video I made:
> YouTube - AW-Scranton Slot Car Show - Bob Beers May 1, 2011
> 
> I have some pics - so email me @ [email protected]
> ...



Kool Kev thanks for posting.

Did you get any video of Oscar?


----------



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

*My haul from the Scranton Show*

Good to see everyone again. Attached are pics of my buys. Meeting Oscar was a highlight. 
-Joe


----------



## '65 Nova (Jan 28, 2003)

nice stuff joe - the autographed 54's are sic... I'll put some Oscar stuff up later.


----------



## '65 Nova (Jan 28, 2003)

Here is Oscar talking aurora, aw, revel, hobby stuff...


----------

